# Anyone own a Verizon Network Extender?



## macgyver (Jun 6, 2011)

I would like to find out how many people own a Verizon Network Extender?
You may be very surprised about something! 
More on this after a head count!


----------



## macgyver (Jun 6, 2011)

Reserved For more info:


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

I do not (i haz the beee geez at my house) but I set one up at my parents house since the live in the boonies...


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

I dont, but would love to hear what info you have on it.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Tagged... If it is something worth it, I may have to pick one up

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

No. I don't. Why?


----------



## jmo (Jun 10, 2011)

I do indeed own a VZW Network Extender. I live in an apartment complex and I couldn't get signal for squat before I got the extender. Sort of tricky since it needs to be placed by a window to get a GPS signal. Also, it's a little unreliable when you have your internet connection maxed. I have AT&T DSL 6Mbps just for reference. Other than that, it's pretty nice.


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

I got mine because there was barely any service in my apartment due to the topography. Verizon gave it to me for free when I called them instead of me going to another service. It worked great except for the lack of 3G. It caused issues if I walked in while on the phone. I think it was bad at handing off and taking in progress calls.

For free, it was great.


----------

